# My first post! Many more to come....



## TrueBritt (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi! I'm Brittany, the adopted mother of my kitty cat, Romeo. I adopted him at the Boulder Humane Society in Boulder, CO 7 years ago. He was fully grown at the time, and since he was a tomcat (with broken teeth and notch in his ear) they were unable to tell his age. I am guessing he is about 10 or 11. 

What else about me? Well, aside from Romeo being my best friend, I hang out with my human friends going to see local bands play here in my hometown of Phoenix, AZ; I work in marketing, I am a scuba diver and 26 years old. 

Want to know anything else? Just ask! I'm pretty open and am here to meet other kitty lovers!!!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hello Brittany and Romeo!! Welcome to the Cat Forum!!  

Where do you go diving?


----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver (Nov 2, 2005)

hey nice to meet you!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome aboard, Brittany!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Brittany


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi Brittany! Post pics of Romeo please!


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Welcome to catforum.com I'm HEYHWA pleased to meet you. 

-HEYHWA


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi there Brittany, and welcome.....

and yes, pictures..pictures...we like pictures...post pictures...hehe


----------



## mcschmidt (Mar 29, 2005)

Welcome!

Yes, I would also like to see pictures of this Romeo.


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

hello and welcome!!!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome I am donna owned proudly by the incredible trio and surrogate mum to Freesia a yr old shepX girl


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome and bless you for adopting an older cat.

its doesnt sound like your cat is feral but there is a program where they trap stay cats and nueter/spay/give shots to them then notch their ear so you can tell theyve been nuetered. 

We love photos here. Cant wait to see Romeo.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

*"Romeo oh Romeo, wherefore art though?"*

Sorry, but I couldn't help it :wink: and welcome to CF.

Dan


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome! It sounds as if you and Romeo have an active life!


----------

